# What's the best way to attach mylar ?



## Red Eyed Blonde (Jun 2, 2009)

Could someone please tell me the best way to attach mylar to the inside of my grow cuboard which has been plastered and painted, I'm unsure about double sided tape as all the ones I can find have a heat resistant of up to only 70F, I like the sound of the spray adhesive's but am a bit wary on how easy it would be using it and how quickley it sets, also when its dry I take it won't be that flammable ! Any help would be appreeciated.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

if its plastered and painted..id use blue painters tape to hold it up around all edging..then id put a staple in every so often..i like using carboard drywall shims for this..i rip them in to small pieces like 2''x1''..and use them to tack the staple up to the wall..that way staple doesnt go thro the mylar..just make sure it doesnt wanna come off ur wall, and lean onto ur lamp..that could be very bad


----------



## bam bam (Jun 2, 2009)

Red Eyed Blonde said:


> Could someone please tell me the best way to attach mylar to the inside of my grow cuboard which has been plastered and painted, I'm unsure about double sided tape as all the ones I can find have a heat resistant of up to only 70F, I like the sound of the spray adhesive's but am a bit wary on how easy it would be using it and how quickley it sets, also when its dry I take it won't be that flammable ! Any help would be appreeciated.


Try using staples. Or you could use a strip of velcro. Tape one side of the velcro to your cabinet and the other side of the velcro to the mylar, and then apply the mylar to the cabinet with both velcro strips touching, that should hold it.


----------



## Mystik (Jun 2, 2009)

I use double sided tape.


----------



## Red Eyed Blonde (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the sound of using velcro, A bit unsure about staples as I don't know if they would hold that well in the walls, and I'll worry about the mylar coming off and hitting the light. Thanks alot for your replys, Cheers


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

staples will not back out of studs..usually every 16 or 24 in on center..its reall easy to find them make a fist bang on ur wall until u feel something solid..id want something in addition to tape ..the glue thing is way overboard.


----------



## BannedFromGC (Jun 2, 2009)

this may take a few min. longer than just straight hanging it, but it looks professional, and if you tear a peice if it, it is much easier to repair. 

Go to walmart an get a bunch of peices of foam board. Its like 1/4 inch thick and like 2'x3'.. you can cut it to fit wherever you need on your walls/ceiling.

take the mylar and spray-adhesive it to one side of the posterboard, then trim it so you have a shiney panel. Do it as many times as it takes to cover the room. You will get better at it as you go along- the last few will look like mirrors.


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Jun 2, 2009)

for something small like a cabinet i would use scotch super77 aerosol adhesive, you can get a big can for about 10 bucks at home depo,..... or just get a small container of wall paper paste, thats what i used in a closet


----------



## Tsin (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually, aluminum duct tape is great...and reflective


----------



## Red Eyed Blonde (Jun 2, 2009)

I've just found a double sided tape thats got a heat resistance of up to 93oC, It's the 3M 9088FL High Performance Double Coated Tape, Not a bad price at £10 for 19mm x 50m. Going get some and put the mylar up with that, Just like to say thanks for all your help and info, Cheers


----------



## Mattplusness (Jun 2, 2009)

aluminum foil duct tape.


----------



## Furthur (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know the best way but I'm getting so sick of tape. I've already gone through one roll of gorilla tape, 2 rolls of duct tape, one roll of double sided duct tape, and one roll of that reflective aluminum tape and I'm not done yet. Granted all that was also used to fix light leaks and I had a lot since I built a room around my basement stairs and had to put a board in between each stair because there were gaps previously but even after doing so light leaked through the cracks of each step, such a pain but I know it's going to be worth it.


----------



## dudeoflife (Jun 3, 2009)

The best way?

Very carefully


----------



## kevin (Jun 15, 2009)

cardboard boxes and spray adhesive.
cut the boxes to the size you are needing.
spray the cardboard with the adhesive.
lay the sprayed cardboard on the mylar.
smooth with rolling pin.
staple where needed.
i've got pieces that have worked in 3 differnt grow rooms in the last 2 years or so.


----------

